# Need help with a Patatron MS v2.2 module.



## ClappedOutCrapWagen (Mar 5, 2005)

Ive recently purchased an 84 rabbit with a 16v in it. It does not run yet, so Ive been going through the previous owners entire install of the megasquirt system. I thought I got lucky when I found he had wired in the bosch ignition module incorrectly. But it still wont start. I currently have checked every wire leading to the ecu for continuity. The wiring is good. I was able to check the ignition module and make it fire the coil so they are both good. The ecu will not fire the injectors when i ground the signal wire from the hall sensor. It also wont send the proper signal to the bosch module. Long story short I feel as though Ive eliminated every thing but the ecu. Now how do I find out whats wrong with it? And can it be fixed? I'm new to MS but I work on VW's for a living. Usually when I get to this point at work I'd be telling a customer they need a new ecu, but this is my money now so I'd like to fix the ecu if I can. Thanks for reading and thanks in advance for helping me out.


----------



## ClappedOutCrapWagen (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Need help with a Patatron MS v2.2 module. (ClappedOutCrapWagen)*









pic for clicks


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Need help with a Patatron MS v2.2 module. (ClappedOutCrapWagen)*

Quick test:
Unplug injectors and ICM
Tap hall center pin to ground
Do you get rpm in the tuning software?
If not, open box, snap pics of the mods. 
He used some older mods that have tach input on Pin25 instead of Pin24 (which is standard).
I've fixed/upgraded quite a few of these and they can be saved.


----------



## ClappedOutCrapWagen (Mar 5, 2005)

thanks need a vr6. i sent you a pm


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Need help with a Patatron MS v2.2 module. (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_He used some older mods that have tach input on Pin25 instead of Pin24 (which is standard).


and ends up causing lots of problems for folks trying to troubleshoot using the current wiring diagrams floating around


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Yep.


----------



## ClappedOutCrapWagen (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

Here are some pics I took of the ECU. 
































































I know theres a bunch of pics I just want to be thorough. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## ClappedOutCrapWagen (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ClappedOutCrapWagen)*

This is the wiring diagram I found in the depths of the vortex. This is how my setup is currently wired.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

That diagram should work with those mods... if that one black wire from the bottom of JP1 to the via to pin 24 wasn't cut.
I can't remember the last time I did anything with XG1/2 jumpered but I think you won't get signal if you ground the tach wire, you need to quickly jump it to 5v.


----------



## ClappedOutCrapWagen (Mar 5, 2005)

thanks need a vr. i pm'ed you


----------

